# where r we going......?? is it gud or bad...??



## pr.itdude (Jun 20, 2009)

In todays newspaper...i just read this......

"buddies on bed"
y dont go for someone else when u can satisfy or fulfill ur needs with ur friends.......its all abt need today....!!

Read the complete article:
*epaper.timesofindia.com/Default/Sc...eLabel=35&EntityId=Ar03500&ViewMode=HTML&GZ=T

(collected this link in really very hurry.........if u have better link provide it)

Is this gud or bad.......?? Do u really want to have a "sex buddy"......??

(think deeply...it somehow related to us....we all......!!!)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2009)

I wonder what an unsuspecting future husband/wife would end up with. A non-virgin bride/groom...that's sick...
It's OK if these people don't bring a bad name to their families and do not cheat unsuspecting future/present husband, wives. That is keep to themselves by staying unmarried for life or there is a mutual consent with their future/present life partners.
Otherwise it's just plain disgusting.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 21, 2009)

is it mere a fictious article.........???

it can be.......these newspapers.........hmmhh........!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 21, 2009)

Typical TOI sh1t.


----------



## thul (Jun 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I wonder what an unsuspecting future husband/wife would end up with. A non-virgin bride/groom...that's sick...


Sick ? You can try hymen restoration surgery, just in case 

Its really difficult to find virgin now. I wish you best of luck.


----------



## thul (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Typical TOI sh1t.


Ture


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Jun 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I wonder what an unsuspecting future husband/wife would end up with. A non-virgin bride/groom...that's sick...
> It's OK if these people don't bring a bad name to their families and do not cheat unsuspecting future/present husband, wives. That is keep to themselves by staying unmarried for life or there is a mutual consent with their future/present life partners.
> Otherwise it's just plain disgusting.



If a chick wants to have s*x with u... will u say NO , i rather doubt it !!!! why should this be any different for girls ??? i mean what the heck ... is there a clause that you shouldn't have had sex with anyone ........frankly thats what i find sick ......

Coming back to the topic .... well its their life to live and their life to ruin .... if you dont want a sex buddy ,,well dont !!!!!!


----------



## chesss (Jun 22, 2009)

> If a chick wants to have s*x with u... will u say NO , i rather doubt it !!!! why should this be any different for girls ???


Because they are different . Its a scientific fact. 
Consider this recent experiment at harvard. volunteer girls approached random guys offering a one-night-stand . almost all guys said yes. Note: some guys did say no . In the same experiment volunteer  guys approached random girls offering to sleep with them. Not even a single women said yes.  
women are far more selective about their mates than males are.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2009)

What's the big deal in having a sex buddy (from opposite sex)? Sex is a human requirement & everyone does it? Its actually better to do it this way as U can have sex with someone U know, u can trust but not worry abt falling in love with... it will not be animal sex, as the feeling of care & affection will be thr due to friendship/


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 22, 2009)

> In todays newspaper...i just read this......
> 
> "buddies on bed"


There was a similar article a few months ago.

it enrages me to the poor and saddening fact that in the coming 5 years, there will be a 90% chance that u'll get a minimum 10 times f*ked up girl even though u r vi***** and cimmited


----------



## Krow (Jun 22, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Typical TOI sh1t.



+10.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 22, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> What's the big deal in having a sex buddy (from opposite sex)? Sex is a human requirement & everyone does it? Its actually better to do it this way as U can have sex with someone U know, u can trust but not worry abt falling in love with... it will not be animal sex, as the feeling of care & affection will be thr due to friendship/



u still alive on the forum ??? I think this was the perfect topic to pull u out of ur deep caverns of solitude


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 23, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> What's the big deal in having a sex buddy (from opposite sex)? Sex is a human requirement & everyone does it? Its actually better to do it this way as U can have sex with someone U know, u can trust but not worry abt falling in love with...friendship/



thats what the article says.........its a need......nd its better to have with someone u trust....!!!

But whats friendship then be called......?? Will u not loose interest in ur wife....??

There shud be an active girl in this forum.....who can put her view here........we (man) all have same kind of feelings........!!! Yes, why not....its an opportunity...!!! But what if u know after marriage, that ur wife got f***ed up by her different friends.......!!! 

But i seriously think that girls dont really get so easily ready as stated in the article......!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2009)

THe prob is there isn't.^^^^^^^^^


----------



## chesss (Jun 23, 2009)

hi bhaiya
hi sister, 
meet rahul
rahul who? your boyfriend ?
nahi re, my F**k Buddy!! 

I am not sure about others, but I won't be comfortable knowing my sisters have **** buddys .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> What's the big deal in having a sex buddy (from opposite sex)? Sex is a human requirement & everyone does it?


I wonder how you will feel if your wife/sister has a *cough* buddy... (don't take this as a personal statement)


> Its actually better to do it this way as U can have sex with someone U know, u can trust but *not worry abt falling in love with*... it will not be animal sex, as the *feeling of care & affection* will be thr due to friendship/


This statement is contradictory.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> If a chick wants to have s*x with u... will u say NO , i rather doubt it !!!! why should this be any different for girls ??? i mean what the heck ...


It shouldn't be any different for boys than girls.

I think I don't have problem with people doing whatever in their lives. Jut I hate the hypocrisy. The outside show of "sati-savitri"/"Ram" and p0rn star within...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2009)

^^+1

you are right...guys do anything u want in life...get drunk...take ganza..have sex..go to himalaya and become a rishi muni...whatever...

just dont expect anyone else to be of satyug kidof 

if u r not virgin y even expect that ur partner should be a virgin too its as simple.
if u have many gfs or wife can have many bfs too....if u cant take it look urself in the mirror 1st


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2009)

> I am not sure about others, but I won't be comfortable knowing my sisters have **** buddys .


I won't be comfortable knowing my biwi had fck buddies 2 years b'fore marriage 

In short-This is disgusting


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 23, 2009)

hmm..........the topic z getting hotter.......!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 23, 2009)

see...the topic has another aspect too.........
no one will be comfortable if ur wife or - - - - -  had f**k buddy......!!!
But if u see, today the avg age of getting married is nr around 28......!! (i may b wrong, but thats really in urban india)....where ur early lyf spent in setting u up.....(apne paro pe khada hona )

but the natural call for the pleasure (samajh gaye na...) is after teenage, say nr around 21-23....... so in that case......u need someone.......

what will u say if ur girl friend (not gf) ask u for being her ****buddy.......u both need to have......!!!! And in reality....ppl make gf only for this purpose........rarely u see true LOVE .......!!! Everything is mere attraction and need.....!!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 23, 2009)

but as two sides of coin......the loss u feel by above is, u will lost interest in ur wife......and the maza of first honeymoon......


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Jun 25, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I won't be comfortable knowing my biwi had fck buddies 2 years b'fore marriage
> 
> In short-This is disgusting



NO offence meant ,,, but can u explain why is that so ????


Neways ,,,, as a personal opinion i really dont care if my gf/wife is doing it with someone atleast not until she gets knocked up .... but if she has like 10 or so fuC buddies then she needs therapy for sex addiction !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

If the person gets emotionally involved with the fuc buddy then it truly qualifies as cheating on the realtionship ....


----------



## confused (Jun 25, 2009)

@compaddict - maybe u should wake up and see the reality, gone are the days when only metro youth used to have s@x when in their teens, nowadays even youth in rural india are experimenting. so its not like the girl ur gonna marry is 100% a virgin.

why does this country have such stupid double standards???
one hand we write kamasutra and painstakingly sculpt even the gods doing it in temples like khajuraho,etc on the otherhand s3x is a such a taboo.

im stuck in engg and hence dont have time(damn), but quite a few of my school classmates who are involved in something less strenuous are already hooked into this stuff.

the term "friends with benefits" is also used, and is a elegant substitute for fcuk buddy.

also see this:*www.imdb.com/title/tt0800240/


----------



## confused (Jun 25, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> Neways ,,,, as a personal opinion i really dont care if my wife is doing it with someone atleast not until she gets knocked up ....



im sure even people in the west dont have such a viewpoint

this fcuk buddy stuff is acceptable only when neither are OFFICIALLY in relationships with other people.


----------



## chesss (Jun 25, 2009)

> why does this country have such stupid double standards???
> one hand we write kamasutra and painstakingly sculpt even the gods doing it in temples like khajuraho,etc on the otherhand s3x is a such a taboo.


 There are no double standards here. Different people are different. Things change. People change . 
Just because someone wrote some book ages ago, that doesn't mean we should continue doing that forever. I mean really think about it, we used to practice dowry and sati and child marriage, should we keep practicing them now ?? Now I am not comparing F buddies and sati, I am just pointing out that, that just because something that we as a country practiced ages ago, doesn't make it mandatory for us to continue it.


----------



## confused (Jun 25, 2009)

^^u have a point.
coz about 100 yrs back, there were a lot of restriction in the west regarding what was polite/impolite for a "lady" to do. now all thats gone to the dogs.

similar thing happening in india now. i wish i was born a generation later.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 25, 2009)

[Offtopic:
^^ u r in engg. nd u r sayng u dnt hv tym. . .c'mon. . .chill yar. . .engg. sabse jyada free n velle hote h. . . .excpt durng xm tym. . .
Otherwise, u r excptnly studious. . . . .!!  

nd cud u plz xplain ur siggy. . ."female. . ." it seems there sumthng intrstng. . . .!! ]


----------



## confused (Jun 26, 2009)

^^hey, engg is much more taxing than say bmm, bcom, flight training, etc. plus currently i have bitten something much more than i can i chew. (was a state board student, now in a college where all of the students are from cbse, so barely surviving as it is) so rest all can wait for 2 yrs atleast. and well some have the exception skills of handling chicks and books, i am not one of them, so gotta accept my limitations.

siggy refers to the "easy" girls one can find in engg colleges (and thereof lack of decent girls too)......


----------



## Joker (Jun 26, 2009)

at wht age does an average indian loses his virginity?both girls & boys?i think it can give u a better idea.


----------



## awww (Jun 26, 2009)

Joker said:


> at wht age does an average indian loses his virginity?both girls & boys?i think it can give u a better idea.


30?


----------



## confused (Jun 26, 2009)

^^lolumad. its more like 23-24.
coz usually the urban junta marries at 27-28, while the rural junta at 20-21 (even earlier?).
so take its avg.

and a small minority, say 2-5% in their teenage.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

awww said:


> 30?


Hahahaha...  
Must be 20-23. Maybe a lot lesser. Indians in general are hypocrite lot as we know. I won't be surprised if it's as low as 17-19.



confused said:


> @compaddict - maybe u should wake up and see the reality, gone are the days when only metro youth used to have s@x when in their teens, nowadays *even youth in rural india* are experimenting. so its not like the girl ur gonna marry is 100% a virgin.
> 
> why does this country have such stupid double standards???
> one hand we write kamasutra and painstakingly sculpt even the gods doing it in temples like khajuraho,etc on the otherhand s3x is a such a taboo.
> ...



"Even" Rural? Huh? Dude, in rural situations must be FAAR more worse. Imagine even with sex eudcation, people have such attitudes, I fear to even think what happens in rural areas.



confused said:


> ^^hey, engg is much more taxing than say bmm, bcom, flight training, etc. plus currently i have bitten something much more than i can i chew. (was a state board student, now in a college where all of the students are from cbse, so barely surviving as it is) so rest all can wait for 2 yrs atleast. and well some have the exception skills of handling chicks and books, i am not one of them, so gotta accept my limitations.
> 
> siggy refers to the "easy" girls one can find in engg colleges (and thereof lack of decent girls too)......



No mate. First year is always difficult. From Second year see the phun.


----------



## Joker (Jun 26, 2009)

awww said:


> 30?


19.8 years in India.higher than the world average of 17.3. :/

Source: *digg.com/educational/Worldwide_Average_Age_of_Virginity_Loss_2


----------



## confused (Jun 26, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> "Even" Rural? Huh? Dude, in rural situations must be FAAR more worse. Imagine even with sex eudcation, people have such attitudes, I fear to even think what happens in rural areas.


i meant "even", because its only in the rural areas that the old customs and traditions are still in place. i mean you know the jaat/paat BS. so i guess even sex must be a bigger taboo. but yes, since child marriage is rampant there, even sex must be!
here in bombay, i walk into my building terrace and find ppl doing it in the dark corners.





Liverpool_fan said:


> No mate. First year is always difficult. From Second year see the phun.


oh really? i will breathe easy now.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ yeah mate, u can breathe easy.........im now in fourth yr of my B.Tech and i can assure u u'll have a gr8 tym ahead........so just enjoy.....!!!



Joker said:


> 19.8 years in India.higher than the world average of 17.3. :/
> 
> Source: *digg.com/educational/Worldwide_Average_Age_of_Virginity_Loss_2



hmm.....19.8
is this updated ...?? 
Well........lets c whats the avg age of losing virginity here in ThinkDigit
that will give us an idea of virginity abt tech ppl............. sounds funny.......

c'mon guys.......reply

im gonna 21 in end of july......still a virgin...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2009)

^

<sarcasm>
I lost virginity after birth. I phucked the nurse.
So age of losing virginity: ZERO 

So avg age till now... 10.5 :shocked:  
</sarcasm>

<another>
I? I'm pure. I'm 50. I never look at women.

<yeah sure /  >
</another>
Now avg age is ~24.

Now I know how these figures go manipulated.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Jun 28, 2009)

confused said:


> im sure even people in the west dont have such a viewpoint
> 
> this fcuk buddy stuff is acceptable only when neither are OFFICIALLY in relationships with other people.



Well ,,, there is no way of knowing if ur partner has a fuc buddy or not ...unless of course you spy on him/her or hire somebody to do it for u ,,,but either ways it will only ruin your relationship and ur life  ...... 

Lolz ,,, americans and indians are like the prude biggies of the world .... even though americans do it day n night .. and india has a population of a billion !!!!!! 
The situation is a lil different in europe but not very ...

in the WEST it is considered acceptable for a man/wife/partner to get "involved" with the boss for a promotion !!!! now how about that


----------



## chesss (Jun 28, 2009)

> in the WEST it is considered acceptable for a man/wife/partner to get "involved" with the boss for a promotion !!!!


   where do you hear such things dude ?? This is not true atall


----------



## confused (Jun 30, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> in the WEST it is considered acceptable for a man/wife/partner to get "involved" with the boss for a promotion !!!! now how about that


i think u mean to say a man/woman in a relationship wouldnt think twice before jumping in the sack for a promotion, BUT will keep it secret from his/her spouse, right??


----------



## Aspire (Jun 30, 2009)

Most bosses in West do ask for sexual favours if you want to get promoted.
^^
Its True.


----------



## confused (Jun 30, 2009)

^^i have heard it works both ways, ie women asked for favours by male superiors and vice versa, and compared to the corruption that exists in society its peanuts, so its shouldnt be a big deal.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I wonder how you will feel if your wife/sister has a *cough* buddy... (don't take this as a personal statement)



I have a policy, I won't tolerate someone doing something to me which I myself don't do neither I will stop someone from doing something I myself do. 

I have a younger bro with who I m staying in Delhi. He has girls in his life & goes out with them, night out etc. I don't stop him cos I myself used to do it a while back. But I do tell him not to drink or Smoke or drugs cos I myself don't do it.



> ^^i have heard it works both ways, ie women asked for favours by male superiors and vice versa, and compared to the corruption that exists in society its peanuts, so its shouldnt be a big deal.



true, I have experience with this too (I wasn't involved, my friend was)

One thing I do agree to, is that if you are in a relationship then stop doing it. This is something to be done only when both the people are single.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

The whole point of f*ck buddies comes when you are alone when your small brother(i think you can understand) rises. Usually this will happen between 13-23. Do you see a 200 years back, no one will have f*ck buddies. Not because of the traditions but because of the marriages. Most of the marriages were done when the child has 15 years of age. So,  when their small brother calls there will a mate. No need of F*uck buddies. Thanks to the computerized lives in towns, unbars and metros. which have pushed the marriages to 28 years, In which period your small brother will not be an active customer.

That said, parents need to understand the necessities of their teenage children. They should have known how a teenager feels when they were in teenage.

The word sex is taboo in india. Even now. I saw many of my relatives shouting at their sons, daughters very rudely  "Why are you keeping your hand here?" Even though the kid kept his hand unintentionally. Thanks to the SET WET products. It has taken the word sex into the corners of the country. Even I felt uncomfortable to see the set wet ads because of their caption. Many of my friends told me that their parents will skip the channels.
But now, they are get used to it. Thanks, set wet.


Hoping the attitude of the parents towards sex changes.....


----------



## rickygips (Jul 1, 2009)

Do you really need to have sex buddies? Would you want to have somebody in your life that had a sex buddy before you started out? How would you feel if you knew the sex bud of your special someone was your best bud?


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ weird siggy...



gxsaurav said:


> This is something to be done only when both the people are single.



+1

yeah......thts true......(dont go 200yrs back) even jus 50 yrs back.....most ppl will get married around 17 or earlier nd definitely have s3x at 16-18......so need of f**k buddy then.......but now its a need......!!!
And at that tym....there were no cases of rapes and so.....as of now.......!!!!


----------



## confused (Jul 1, 2009)

^^he is a spammer, with a difference


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 1, 2009)

^^^......new age spammer.....


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Jul 8, 2009)

confused said:


> i think u mean to say a man/woman in a relationship wouldnt think twice before jumping in the sack for a promotion, BUT will keep it secret from his/her spouse, right??



^^ nope ,,, that was the case before ... these days couples tend to be more open about it ... a friend did that and told his wife but she didn't even think of separation ..... 


sorry for reviving this ollddddddd thread ..... but cudn't help laughing at the chota brother statement once i understood what the hell was he talking about .....


----------

